# Methyl 1-D - Thoughts???



## JMRQ (Aug 6, 2010)

I've recently started taking this Methyl 1-D supplement that I've heard is comparable to DHEA (without some of the side-effects)

I've also heard there's new prohormone bans (which sucks) and Methyl 1-D is supposedly like "the last one" or something as far as PH's

What do you all think of Methyl 1-D ???

And what's something I can still order that's better ?


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

try these sites they got all ph :
buysupps.com
nutritionarsenal.com
islandsupplements.com


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 6, 2010)

i was fortunate enough to be able to use the original methyl 1-d before it was changed to comply with all the ph/ps bans a couple years ago.....i did really well with it, but i can't give an opinion about the new stuff.....i stick to the real stuff now!


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 6, 2010)

New version is nothing like the old, new version is just DHEA basically.


----------



## bigrene (Aug 6, 2010)

Original made a friend I know took it and made his hairline recede in corners (fucked up if you ask me might as well done juice)but he a black 240 Correction Officer I think he has naturally high test and it fucked him up or should I say his hair


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

you are better off with the real stuff but those sites still sell the real ph that were banned.


----------



## zombul (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree, Methyl 1-D is really a waste of time and your hard earned cash. There are much better options.


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 9, 2010)

zombul said:


> I agree, Methyl 1-D is really a waste of time and your hard earned cash. There are much better options.


 garbage, toooooo toxic!


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 9, 2010)

*What's a better prohormone for cutting ???*


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 9, 2010)

Epistane and hdrol products imo. THey allows you to have reduced calories without getting the lethargic feeling.


----------



## zombul (Aug 10, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> Epistane and hdrol products imo. THey allows you to have reduced calories without getting the lethargic feeling.



I agree on these two products being better, and wouldnt really consider Methyl 1D  a ph.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 14, 2010)

the classic methel-1 is the shit.. but you can findit here in the states


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 14, 2010)

I started this thread, and I've been using Methyl 1-D for a bit now and I _do_ notice a difference...

I just wish GNC never stopped selling it- I'm gonna have to order it online and hope it never gets banned...

I'm not looking for much in a prohormone- this one does enough...


----------



## MDR (Aug 14, 2010)

The Situation said:


> the classic methel-1 is the shit.. but you can findit here in the states



Agreed.  The original ban a few years ago took out the most effective stuff.  Ah, the good old days...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 14, 2010)

MDR said:


> Agreed. The original ban a few years ago took out the most effective stuff. Ah, the good old days...


 them did a good job ..I think they get a bad rap ..they work really well


----------



## Dr.Abs (Aug 18, 2010)

subbed


----------

